# Elephant Eyes



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had some time today and was able to darken the eyes on the elephant using my wood burning tool. I used a small spear tip nib. I work from the out side of the eye to the center leaving a small area in the center of the eye for a highlight.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good Randy. Got a stick lined up for the big guy?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

tidy job


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice job with the burning, good idea to leave the highlight - he's now got character. Well done


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice job Randy


----------

